# Suitable plant/tree/bish for hedge



## alsxx (31 July 2010)

I want to plant some (ideally) fast growing tree/bush things along the edge of my stable yard to act as a bit of a wind shield in winter, so ideally need something evergreen. What would be the best thing to use? They will be in between the fence line which seperates the yard from the field so need to be non toxic. I just want something to reach about 6 ft high and can be cut each year to keep it that height. Any ideas??

Edited to say - sorry the title should read 'Bush'!!!! not Bish.... :-o


----------



## stencilface (31 July 2010)

A hawthorn hedge wouldn't be evergreen, but they're easy to manage and quick growing.

A non poisonous (I think!) option that is evergreen would be either holly or gorse - bonus of gorse would be a lovely coconut smell when its in flower. Although both those options would be very prickly to manage!!

Conifers are not good, I'm not sure about beech, that would be a good option, but you'd have to check whether its safe for horses or not


----------



## alsxx (1 August 2010)

Thanks I will look into those. I like the idea of a conifer hedge as it would be a good wind break but I think they are poisonous (could be wrong?), and they can get a bit big!! Any other suggestions welcome!


----------



## Spit That Out (1 August 2010)

Hawthorn is the most common hedgerow in the countryside.

Hawthorn is fast growing and if you get it copiced by a hedge layer (or have a go yourself) then it will grow tall and thick. Although won't be evergreen will provide shelter against the elements.
They are not poisonous to horses.

We have Hawthorn down one side of our field and is now so thick we only use one strip of electric fence and to be honest that is to stop the cows on the other side getting any ideas!!!

We also planted a blackberry bush every 5 meters which happily grows amongst the Hawthorn and within a few years we have enough blackberries for pies, jams and cheeky horses...sometimes they come in looking like they are wearing purple lipstick!!!!

We also have a holly bush growing around an oak tree down the other side and although it's thicker than hawthorn and evergreen it's very hard to manage as it's so prickly. Makes nice wreaths for Christmas though!!!

If your planting young plants make sure you protect them from hungry bunnies/deer etc until they are established.


----------



## jacqueline33 (1 August 2010)

Holly and conifers are poisonous to horses, as are oak.
Bear in mind that a hedge needs to be very wide and therefore needs lots of space.


----------



## Spit That Out (1 August 2010)

jacqueline33 said:



			Holly and conifers are poisonous to horses, as are oak.
Bear in mind that a hedge needs to be very wide and therefore needs lots of space.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately in our area we are not allowed to cut down 250 year old oak trees just because they form part of our horses field boundaries otherwise we would get one or two environmentalists crying into a hemp handkerchief so it has to stay!!! We rake the acorns up in Autumn but we are also lucky that our horses are not interested in eating them. On the plus side the tree provided shelter from the rain, snow and sun providing a nice shady patch on hot days so not all bad.
Although Holly may be poisonous i haven't yet seen one of my horses trying to eat it...maybe the leaves are too prickly, i know it's ripped my ponies rug to shreds (holly leaves and a branch hanging from a hole in his rug were the clue!!) the holly bush doesn't produce berries unlike the ornamental type you can buy in garden centers.

I don't know about conifers and i would suggest asking an expert. I only say this because i always thought they were poisonous but there is a large riding school down the road from me that has conifers going around the outside of their school and the horses would have access to the hedge when they are in their field that backs on to the school?!!? 

I would perhaps get in touch with the BHS and see if they can suggest any other bushes to Hawthorn?


----------



## alsxx (1 August 2010)

Thanks everyone. Hawthorn is looking like the best option, horses will be pleased as we already have hawthorn bordering all the edges of the field and they like munching the leaves! 

I just need some sort of shield really as the stables face out to the field and across the valley!


----------



## stencilface (1 August 2010)

You're best off planting the hedge in the winter months (november-march) if you want to plant bare roots.  2yo hawthorn whips costs about 60p each i think, and you need a bamboo cane and some protective plastic for them to start growing.  Need to plant in at least a double line, about 30cm wide with 6 whips per metre in the parallel (but staggered) lines. Bit like this _-_-_-

In about 5 years you should have something that is recognisable as a hedge!  Some will die off, but you just need to replace those and carry on.  Be sure to fence the horses off from the growing hedge, as if they're anything like ours they'll love the tasty young buds and will pull out the plastic for their own amusement


----------



## jennaclare (28 May 2012)

Just noticed this thread, what bush did you plant in the end? I'm planting some around my field


----------

